# BattleStar Galactica Remake totally f'd up!



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2002)

:soapbox: 

They fraking ruined it. They've completely missed the whole reason why we've wanted this.... 

More commentary available at www.battlestargalactica.com 

I for one am boycotting this piece of crap. 



> From Dark Horizons
> 
> Battlestar Galactica (TV): We've all heard talk about how
> Ronald D. Moore's version of the new show will differ greatly
> ...



:soapbox: 
Damn, i'm pissed.....


----------



## Kirk (Dec 5, 2002)

*sigh*  When will they learn.

Morons.


----------



## Seig (Dec 6, 2002)

> hoping to reach the humans legendary homeworld of Earth


What?  The _ Thirteenth Colony_ is the homeworld?


> Twelve Colonies of Kobol


It was *Never* the Twelve Colonies of Kobol, it was the Twelve *Tribes* of Kobol


> Estranged from his son Lee, who blames Adama for the death of his brother Zak


Adama had *3* children, Apollo (Eldest), Athena (Middle) and Zak(Youngest) and incidentally, played by Rick Springfield. And it was Apollo that got Zak killed.


> Lee "Apollo" Adama, in his late 20s to early 30s, is a handsome hotshot fighter pilot who is briefly assigned to the Galactica. He is more emotional than his father. A man with a long-simmering bitterness against his famous and respected father, Lee believes that his brother Zak was forced into military service by their father, and that Zaks death was due to Commander Adamas demands upon his son.


Oh Horsefeathers!  Everything about that is just flat out wrong.


> Appalled by the fact that his sexual folly has led billions to their deaths, Baltar is determined to avoid exposure as a feckless traitor, and is pleased to find himself treated with the same esteem he previously enjoyed. Still atop the pinnacle of whats left of society, Baltar is placed in charge of Galacticas research facilities, only to find that Number Six now appears to him in uncontrollable visions, the result of a computer chip secretly implanted in his brain. Teased mercilessly by the ever-present Number Six, Baltar tries to find a way to fight back against the Cylons without exposing his secret source of knowledge about their homicidal civilization.


:barf:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 6, 2002)

Good heavens.

I'm a big fan of the original show and had not heard of this "new" version.

It promises to do for _Battlestar Galactica_ what Canada and Barry Van Dyke did for _Airwolf._

The horror, the horror.


----------



## Chris from CT (Dec 6, 2002)

I was big on the original too and this is just rediculous. :shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2002)

Regarding 6, I'm picturing a really tight jumpsuit type outfit, with her being of the busty build type.  Think lots of sexual tension, clevage and of course, inuendo.  Six being their answer to 7 from Voyager, which sadly was truer to the original BSG plot than this bastardized 'rewrite'.  BSG was never about the TnA, but the whole concept of fighting against overwelming odds.  I don't have a problem with the whole TnA stuff, but just not here, ya know?


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 6, 2002)

Sounds absolutely craptacular.

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Dec 6, 2002)

He should be beaten with a club with a really long rusty nail in it.


----------



## tarabos (Dec 6, 2002)

chalk that all up to directors and script writers nowadays thinking everything needs to be altered or changed somehow and made more modern to be interesting.

has anyone here ever had the chance to read the horrible draft of the upcoming (at least they say it's upcoming) superman movie script? if not, here's a brief overview.

krypton has not blown up..that's right...still in one piece. horrible inaccuracy number one. clark is doin' his thing as a child...being super kid and all that. he FINDS the super suit one day in a closet...doesn't have it made from the blankets in the ship he came down in. he takes it out of the space box or whatever it's in and BAM!...the suit just flies onto him...but wait!...it's too big for him right now, he'll have to grow into it. horrible inaccuracy number two.

so he grows up and he's superman and all that. he eventually works up the nerve to put the suit on and stop a bank robbery or something. pa kent sees the highlights on the news...he's so proud that he runs to tell martha and drops dead of a hear attack. now old supes is too guilt ridden to put the suit on again and swears he never will. 

here comes old lex luthor, millionaire tyrant/tycoon and scientist...or is he? nope he isn't, he's an FBI agent investigating clarks crash to planet earth. horrible inaccuracy number three. he's in and out of battleing to keep his investigation open. especially after superman decides to be superman again and starts saving everyone in sight and the people love him for it. 

meanwhile, back on krypton, everyone is alive and well, and the bad kryptonians are comin' for old kal-el. so they start tearin' up earth and everyone hates supes for it because they blame it on him being there.

to be continued...


----------



## fist of fury (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> 
> *chalk that all up to directors and script writers nowadays thinking everything needs to be altered or changed somehow and made more modern to be interesting.
> 
> ...



What idiot came up with this trash!?:soapbox:


----------



## Kirk (Dec 6, 2002)

Okay, that goes beyond anger, that's just plain sacrelidge!


----------



## tarabos (Dec 6, 2002)

continued...

lex winds up teaming up with the kryptonians and works up a plan to get supes. lois lane is taken hostage and put into a tank of water with kryptonite in the bottom, so clark can either save lois and kill himself, or let her die and save himself. but WAIT! how can kryptonite exist you ask? how can meteors of the fragments of an exploded planet be on earth when it hasn't exploded? HELL IF I KNOW! horrible, horrible inaccuracy number four.

anyway...supes does the right thing and dies...that's right, he dies. but jor-el up on krypton won't stand for it. he "senses" his son has died, and plunges a knife into his gut and goes on after him into the afterlife. while there he convinces clark that he can't be dead! clark believes him (perhaps he knows this pile of crap script is meant to be the first movie in a trilogy, and you damn well can't kill superman in the first movie of a superman trilogy).

anyway, supes is back...and he's back to kick kryptonian ***. so he does...but they fight in a style that you wouldn't expect...they all magically know kung fu, mid-air kung fu, and it's the most foolish thing you've ever seen. he kicks the crap out of them and then goes to "speak" with their leader, lex.

lex goes on about how supes has one-upped him this time and how he's a worthy advisary and all that. now get ready for probably the biggest, most horrible inaccuarcy of them all. lex jumps up...takes off in the air...and begins the kung fu fighting in the air with supes. that's right...lex luthor is from krypton as well...and he's got the superpowers too.

supes kicks his butt, takes lex up to krypton to be judged, setting up the sequel...

meanwhile....you manage to pry yourself out of the movie theatre seat, completely baffeled and shocked at what you have just seen. even though it was probably hard to watch the movie with everyone throwing their refreshments at the screen out of sheer disgust.

the end.

p.s. the script was thrown out eventually, but not after 3 big-wigs at warner brothers gave it the ok. that's right, this movie almost got made folks.


----------



## tarabos (Dec 6, 2002)

wish i could find the link for that for you guys...it's a good one. sorry, but i think i've pretty much summed up what it was all about, and now you know why warner brothers should not be allowed to make a superman movie.

just look at birds of prey...ugh...


----------



## fist of fury (Dec 6, 2002)

:flammad:   :angry:   :barf:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 6, 2002)

I enjoyed the series when it first came out.  I hate to see it screwed up.  They could have done a good job if they tried


----------



## Chris from CT (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *continued...
> 
> lex winds up teaming up with the kryptonians and works up a plan to get supes. lois lane is taken hostage and put into a tank of water with kryptonite in the bottom... *



No wait! Here they will apply the "Starbuck Synthesis" and Lois will be a man in the movie.   

Take care


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2002)

re: BSG
The thing here is, the story arc already exists, the characters are defined, the science established. 

Gee, lets go find another Bald guy and have him take over as Picard after this last movie comes out..but wait, lets make him a real womanizer, or wimp. And, lets go do a Vger movie, but recast 7 as a skinny, nerdy guy. 

Sorry, its not the same. I -VERY- sincerly hope this is all a bad joke, and if it isnt that all those involved in producing this abomination choke to death slowly and -very- painfully on their own bile. Universal, Sci-Fi chanel and the whole lot of them can kiss this fans pale white posterier. 

What they are doing may resemble BSG, but it wont have the heart, or the soul of the original. I for one will be boycotting it...and based on the comments I've seen, they've managed to piss off over 80% of the fans of the show. 

F-em, I say.

re: superman
All I can say is, someone tell those ***' that crack kills....then give em a few cases of it.....


----------



## tarabos (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris from CT _
> 
> *No wait! Here they will apply the "Starbuck Synthesis" and Lois will be a man in the movie.
> 
> Take care   *



speaking of lois being a man...she wasn't, but jimmy olsen was scripted to be gay.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 6, 2002)

The last I heard, the upcoming Hulk movie screwed up his origin.

Two words: radioactive dogs.

I pray to all that is holy that whoever thought that up came off his high and changed it.

Cthulhu


----------



## Elfan (Dec 6, 2002)

I never watch BSG but I'v seen more than enough hollywood screw ups to sympesize.

Anyone know whats up with the latest Batman and Superman movies?  The actor choices for Superman were looking scarily bad last time I check.  For Batman I'v heard both Year One and Beyond as possibly things to base it on.  Or was someone crazy enough to try to combine the two? *groan*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2002)

Ok.....more info on this Cluster that they are going to call BSG... 

http://www.battlestargalactica.com/features/articles_interviews/archive/2002/dec02b-plain.html 

Lets sum it up.... 12 cities, not worlds, cylons were made by humans, Galacticas a mothballed museum with no weapons, StarBuck and Boomer are female, the Adama family is as disfunctional as Al Bundys, is loaded with profanity and sexual themes (not implied, but flat out shown). 

This isn't the BSG I grew up loving....this is NYPD BLUE in space. 

After reading this...I have to agree with the writer: 


> The fans will HATE this. People who know nothing of the original will watch mini-series and not the series. I cannot believe that Vivendi Universal, Universal Television, StudiosUSA and SCI-FI Channel aren't aware of this. It is one thing to do a television movie/mini-series of this, and quite another to want audiences to tune in every week. Battlestar Galactica is a GENESIS EPIC with a larger, broader dramatic scope. An emotional show. A spiritual show. Not a technological show.
> 
> Ronald D. Moore and David Eick had a magnificient opportunity: The retelling of Battlestar Galactica, a property which Universal Studios entrusted to them, a property which fans clamored for (and clamored specifically for something other than this remake), and a chance to create excellence. Instead, the former "family show" is being updated for modern audiences where family values are being replaced with sex, disrespect and dysfunction.
> 
> This remake is a disaster and will be the END of the line for this property.



Damn them all.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2002)

Another review of the planned rape of BSG: 
http://www.filmjerk.com/archives/0212/021228galactica.html

someone get me Ron Moore, some duct tape, and a set of hardwood sticks....:soapbox:


----------

